# Suche Notebook womit man auch spielen kann (meinem Desktop Pc ähnlich)



## haudegen16 (28. Februar 2011)

*Suche Notebook womit man auch spielen kann (meinem Desktop Pc ähnlich)*

Hi,
ich weiß solche Threads gibts schon oft, aber ich bin bisher noch nicht fündig geworden.
Ich suche ein Notebook mit folgenden Angaben:
17 Zoll Bildschirm und es sollte an die Leistung meines Desktop PCs ran kommen vll n bissl besser werden, wenns nich zu teuer ist^^ Zudem sollte es DirectX 11 unterstützen für aktuelle Spiele, wie z.B Dragon Age 2, Mass Effect 2 usw.
Mein PC hat:
Amd Athlon 64 x2 6000+ 3,2 Ghz
4 GB Ram
Ati Radeon HD 5450
Asrock K10N78FullHD
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit, heißt das braucht beim Notebook nicht dabei zu sein 
Ich suche ein Notebook das ungefähr in der Leistung spielt, generell habe ich schon einige Notebooks für 500 +/- 100 gesehen aber immer mit schlechten Grakas, vielleicht könnt ihr mir da helfen.^^
Wäre euch sehr dankbar.
Gruß haudegen16

Ps: habe in einem anderen Thread http://gh.de/a592295.html das Notebook gefunden, das sieht ganz Interessant aus, was könnt ihr mir über die Graka sagen und gibts das vll auch in einer Nummer größer?
PPs: das hier habe ich auch gefunden als ich das Acer Notebook über mir bei google eingegeben habe, aber mit ner anderen Graka: http://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=1C26-880&APID=4 welche Graka davon ist besser? Und gibt es so ein ähnliches vielleicht auch in Full HD? Wenn ja was würde der ganze Spaß so kosten? Son Acer wie über mir in Full HD und vll sogar in 17 Zoll?


----------



## Ole08 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook womit man auch spielen kann (meinem Desktop Pc ähnlich)*

schau mal den hier:

*Toshiba Satellite L650-1NC i5-480M & HD5650 *
Toshiba Satellite L650-1NC i5-480M & HD5650 - Multimedia-Preishit!

oder

Lenovo IdeaPad Y560 M29B2GE - Core i3-350M & Blu-Ray

Nur mal so als Beispiele, Du musst sagen, auf was Du eher verzichten kannst, da bei deinem Budget immer Verzicht in die eine oder andere Richtung angesagt ist.


----------



## haudegen16 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook womit man auch spielen kann (meinem Desktop Pc ähnlich)*

also es sollten min 4 gb und ne annehmbare graka sein und vll n dual core mit 2 ghz sprich n guter i3 bzw mittelmäßiger i5
blueray und son schnickschnack brauch ich net und festplatte reichen eig 250-500gb und betriebssystem brauch auch keins dabei sein da ich hier win 7 home premium 64 bit habe^^


----------



## Ole08 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook womit man auch spielen kann (meinem Desktop Pc ähnlich)*

Also

Notebooks > PACKARD BELL > Packard Bell LM98-JN-044GE *Core i3 4GB ATI* bei notebooksbilliger.de

Acer Aspire 7741G-374G32Mnkk Set 1 · Notebook + Tasche | redcoon Deutschland

Toshiba Satellite L670-1HD i5 Preishit günstig kaufen aus Notebook & Laptop - Notebooks - Toshiba Satellite L670-1HD i5 Preishit - comtech.de online shop für günstig Einkaufen im Internet

Nen 17Zoll mit Deinen Vorstellungen und für den Preis, noch dazu ohne Windoof ist echt hart....wenns nen 15er sein darf schau dir mal Die von mir oben geposteten an, vorallem von den Lenovo Y560 gibts schöne zusammenstellungen!


----------



## haudegen16 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook womit man auch spielen kann (meinem Desktop Pc ähnlich)*

also der Toshiba Satelite : Toshiba Satellite L670-1HD i5 Preishit günstig kaufen aus Notebook & Laptop - Notebooks - Toshiba Satellite L670-1HD i5 Preishit - comtech.de online shop für günstig Einkaufen im Internet
gefällt mir ganz gut, kannst du mir noch was zur Graka sagen? kann man damit sagen wir "vernünftig" auf dx 11 spielen? also Details auf mittel und dx 11?
oder ist die von der Leistung eher wie meine jetzige (5450)(die packt grade eben so dx11^^)

Dann habe ich noch eine Frage bezüglich HD,
das is ja eig n bissl höher als HD Ready, das lohnt sich eher als Full HD oder ? Zumindest zum Spielen denke ich da die Graka dann auser Puste kommen würde.

Gruß


----------



## Ole08 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook womit man auch spielen kann (meinem Desktop Pc ähnlich)*

Moin!
Also für die Preisklasse ist das eine gute Grafikkarte! Was die Auflösung angeht ist eine höhere in der Regel besser, da man im Desktopbetrieb mehrere Fenster öffnen kann, bei Spielen eher negativ weil die Graka zu kämpfen hat(aber man kann ja die Auflösung runterschrauben!


----------



## haudegen16 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook womit man auch spielen kann (meinem Desktop Pc ähnlich)*

ja eigentlich wollte ich mich son bissl verbessern und ich hab halt zz die 5450 die grade eben so dx 11 spielen kann, gibt es da ne graka die das recht gut kann?


----------



## haudegen16 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook womit man auch spielen kann (meinem Desktop Pc ähnlich)*

also eig will ich was besseres als die radeon hd 5450 d.h will schon gerne auf dx 11 spielen können, da hab ich gelesen das die gt 540m von nvidia besser als die hd 5650 is, gibts da son notebook mit der nvidia karte? lol sy für doppelpost inet spackte


----------



## Ole08 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook womit man auch spielen kann (meinem Desktop Pc ähnlich)*

Asus N71JA-TY013V Multimedia Notebook: Notebook Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Ist mit einer HD5730, die ist genauso fix wie ne gt540


----------



## Pixelplanet (3. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook womit man auch spielen kann (meinem Desktop Pc ähnlich)*



Ole08 schrieb:


> Asus N71JA-TY013V Multimedia Notebook: Notebook Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
> 
> Ist mit einer HD5730, die ist genauso fix wie ne gt540


 
genau das nur mit i7 Prozessor hab ich auch und kann damit quasi alles zocken


----------



## haudegen16 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook womit man auch spielen kann (meinem Desktop Pc ähnlich)*



Ole08 schrieb:


> Asus N71JA-TY013V Multimedia Notebook: Notebook Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
> 
> Ist mit einer HD5730, die ist genauso fix wie ne gt540


 
genau so was hab ich gesucht^^ und für 650 is der preis auch in ordnung ich danke für die beratung
werde mal schauen und mir den bei zeiten dann holen. so im mai dann wird der preis vll nochn bissl runter gehen^^


----------



## fazzl (4. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook womit man auch spielen kann (meinem Desktop Pc ähnlich)*

Hallo Leute, ich würde mich mit einer Bitte nach Kaufberatung gleich mal anschließen!
Ich finde das Setup des Asus wirklich top, und auch Asus als Hersteller finde ich gut. Einziges Manko: Ich würde wirklich SEHR GERN ein kleineres Display haben. Habe aber irgendwie den Eindruck, dass bei kleinerem Bildschirm (ich will gern 15,6'') das Angebot rapide abnimmt.

Hat wer ein Ähnliches Setup wie das zuletzt genannte Asus, nur eben mit 15,6''... das wäre ein Traum!

Danke und hallo zum Forum!


----------



## Speedguru (4. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook womit man auch spielen kann (meinem Desktop Pc ähnlich)*

Notebooks > Gaming & Highend > LENOVO Y560 M29BBGE CORE i7-KNALLER! bei notebooksbilliger.de

gibts auch mit i5 udn ohne blu-ray, verarbeitung ist halt nicht soooo dolle....

MFG

Speed


----------



## Ole08 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook womit man auch spielen kann (meinem Desktop Pc ähnlich)*

schreib mal bitte rein, was dir wichtig ist, preis max etc.


----------



## JawMekEf (4. März 2011)

Was erwartest du, mit einem Laptop in dieser Preisklasse "vernünftig" in DirectX11 zu spielen? 
Hol dir lieber nen besseren Desktop


----------



## haudegen16 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook womit man auch spielen kann (meinem Desktop Pc ähnlich)*



JawMekEf schrieb:


> Was erwartest du, mit einem Laptop in dieser Preisklasse "vernünftig" in DirectX11 zu spielen?
> Hol dir lieber nen besseren Desktop


das ding is ich will den auch zum arbeiten benutzen in meiner ita ausbildung zb usw
und da is son lappi schon komfortabler und dann will ich halt direkt einen womit ich vernünftig zocken kann^^


----------



## JawMekEf (5. März 2011)

haudegen16 schrieb:
			
		

> das ding is ich will den auch zum arbeiten benutzen in meiner ita ausbildung zb usw
> und da is son lappi schon komfortabler und dann will ich halt direkt einen womit ich vernünftig zocken kann^^



Dann musst du mehr investieren


----------

